# Milan: Mr X vicino alla chiusura. Summit in corso.



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan sarebbe vicino al passaggio al Mr X americano portato da Goldman Sachs. Summit in corso con Yonghong Li, Han Li, Agostinelli e gli avvocati per provare a chiudere: *l'offerta di Mr X è di 500 milioni di euro per il 75% del club rossonero. Ingresso, inizialmente, in minoranza. *

Si parla anche di *Paolo Maldini *in società. Ma non si sa se siano voci reali o solo suggestioni.

E i *Ricketts*? Al momento sono indietro. Per recuperare terreno hanno provato a mettere su una campagna di comunicazione con contest tra varie agenzie. Ma il nome dei Ricketts, poi, è uscito (ieri) con un giorno di anticipo rispetto a quanto previsto inizialmente. I Ricketts sono ancora indietro, vedremo se riusciranno a recuperare terreno. 

------------------------------

News precedenti 

Come riportato dalla [/COLOR]*Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 giugno 2018, oltre a quella dei Ricketts, Yonghong Li avrebbe altre due proposte per l'acquisto del Milan. In vantaggio, al momento, ci sarebbe sempre il famoso Mr X americano portato da Goldman Sachs. Sia i Ricketts che il Mr X puntano direttamente al pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan. 

Anche Repubblica conferma: i Ricketts parlano già da proprietari del Milan ma al momento sarebbe in pole il Mr X Usa, portato da Goldman Sachs, che permetterebbe a Yonghong Li di tenere il 25% del Milan per i prossimi due anni. Siamo in ogni caso ad un passo dalla svolta societaria. Le parti continuano a trattare a New York.

Capitolo Elliott: come si fa, il fondo ha messo gli ultimi 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nessuno sa con esattezza quanti giorni restano a Li per rimborsare il fondo: c'è chi parla di 7 giorni e chi di 10.

Tuttosport in edicola: Li sta trattando con i Ricketts, con il Mr X da 4 miliardi e con un fondo di investimento portato da Merril Lynch. Chi entrerà potrebbe farlo, inizialmente, in minoranza per poi scalare la maggioranza. Poi bisognerà capire quale sarà il futuro di Li. Se resterà, magari gestendo il mercato cinese, oppure se andrà via dopo aver recuperato l'investimento.

Nel frattempo c'è Elliott da rimborsare. Il fondo è intenzionato a concedere a Li 10-15 giorni per restituire i soldi. Ma la strategia di Li, per non perdere l'investimento, è far entrare un socio socio che a sua volta possa rimborsare i 32 milioni al fondo.


Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, sabato 23 giugno 2018: i Ricketts hanno fatto capire di volere la maggioranza del Milan. Bisognerà capire se riusciranno a prenderla. Yonghong Li preferirebbe che il nuovo socio iniziasse in minoranza per poi salire.

Ma lo stesso Li porta avanti trattative anche con altri soggetti. Non solo con i Ricketts. Si va verso un derby tutto americano per il futuro del Milan. I Ricketts premono sull'acceleratore per superare i concorrenti e chiudere con Li il quale, in ogni caso, è sicuro di chiudere la trattativa col nuovo socio che poi, a sua volta, rimborserà Elliott versando i 32 milioni. In questo modo, Li non perderà l'investimento fatto.

Ultime novità da Sky sulla situazione societaria del Milan: oggi è stata una giornata storica. Un bivio. E' arrivato il comunicato della famiglia Ricketts che annunciavano la voglia di comprare il Milan. Prima, Elliott ha sottoscritto l'aumento di capitale.

Di Stefano:"Da quello che abbiamo scoperto è che c'è una due diligence in corso con i Ricketts. Novità nel week end. Vedremo se i Ricketts entreranno come socio di minoranza o di maggioranza. Ma ci sono sempre anche altri soggetti interessati al Milan".

Di Marzio:"Fassone e Mirabelli stanno cercando di capire cosa succederà. In genere, chi entra porta i propri uomini in società".


Luca Pagni: la trattativa tra i Rickets e Yonghong Li, che è stato avvistato a New York, è arrivata alle fasi finali. Ma non è scontato che il club rossonero finisca ai Ricketts. In corsa c'è anche un altro soggetto americano, il famoso Mr X, portato da Goldman Sachs. E c'è anche tensione tra i due rivali. Chi acquisterà il Milan, in ogni caso dovrà vedersela anche con il fondo Elliott che poche ore fa ha versato i 32 milioni di euro non depositati da Li.*


----------



## Montag84 (23 Giugno 2018)

Goldman Sachs non é anche dentro Huarong?

Curioso.

Magari non significa nulla, ma é curioso. Non mi sorprenderebbe finissimo in mano ad un fondo alla fine.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan sarebbe vicino al passaggio al Mr X americano portato da Goldman Sachs. Summit in corso con Yonghong Li, Han Li, Agostinelli e gli avvocati per provare a chiudere: *l'offerta di Mr X è di 500 milioni di euro per il 75% del club rossonero. Ingresso, inizialmente, in minoranza. *
> 
> Si parla anche di *Paolo Maldini *in società. Ma non si sa se siano voci reali o solo suggestioni.
> 
> ...


*


Vediamo ma sti famosi "Mr X" mi inquietano sempre.

Quando non ci sono i nomi, noi in genere la prendiamo sempre nel culo...*


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Goldman Sachs non é anche dentro Huarong?
> 
> Curioso.
> 
> Magari non significa nulla, ma é curioso. Non mi sorprenderebbe finissimo in mano ad un fondo alla fine.



Ancora con sto Huarong?


----------



## Montag84 (23 Giugno 2018)

Non é che "ancora". Mi pare di ricordare così.

E dico che sarebbe curioso.


----------



## Raryof (23 Giugno 2018)

Nomi cognomi e ambizioni, grazie.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Speriano sia uno ricchissimo e famoso. E che si sveli presto


----------



## Mic (23 Giugno 2018)

Sbaglio o ci sono incredibili analogie con ciò che accadde nella scorsa (puntata) cessione? 
Uno si espone (galatioto), noi crediamo sia fatta; in realtà si è esposto perché sta per “perdere” e il Milan viene ceduto ad un mr.x che poi si scoprirà essere yonghong li......


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o ci sono incredibili analogie con ciò che accadde nella scorsa (puntata) cessione?
> Uno si espone (galatioto), noi crediamo sia fatta; in realtà si è esposto perché sta per “perdere” e il Milan viene ceduto ad un mr.x che poi si scoprirà essere yonghong li......



Già...


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o ci sono incredibili analogie con ciò che accadde nella scorsa (puntata) cessione?
> Uno si espone (galatioto), noi crediamo sia fatta; in realtà si è esposto perché sta per “perdere” e il Milan viene ceduto ad un mr.x che poi si scoprirà essere yonghong li......



No... questo mr x è davvero ricco


----------



## malos (23 Giugno 2018)

"Ingresso inizialmente in minoranza" mi mette angoscia.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Già...



Tranquillo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2018)

Il fatto che non si sappia mi inqueta un po...nemmeno uno spiffero...i Ricketts invece mi stan simpaticissimi!!!


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> "Ingresso inizialmente in minoranza" mi mette angoscia.



Questa è un'ipotesi... cmq prenderebbe la maggioranza quasi subito


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan sarebbe vicino al passaggio al Mr X americano portato da Goldman Sachs. Summit in corso con Yonghong Li, Han Li, Agostinelli e gli avvocati per provare a chiudere: *l'offerta di Mr X è di 500 milioni di euro per il 75% del club rossonero. Ingresso, inizialmente, in minoranza. *
> 
> Si parla anche di *Paolo Maldini *in società. Ma non si sa se siano voci reali o solo suggestioni.
> 
> ...


*

Il nome manca, l'ingresso è in minoranza...
Occhio che questo è una sòla*


----------



## leviatano (23 Giugno 2018)

arriviamo a una conclusione, non posso tutti i giorni avere l'andropausa e un giorno son contento e l'altro no. ne va della mia salute!


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2018)

Con la sfortuna che abbiamo, tra una famiglia ricchissima e l ennesimo fondo di nessuno finiamo al fondo e noi bestemmiamo all infinito


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Giugno 2018)

Siamo alla SLIDING DOOR della nostra futura storia.... Speriamo che il buon dio ce la mandi buona questa volta


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il nome manca, l'ingresso è in minoranza...
> Occhio che questo è una sòla



In minoranza per poco


----------



## malos (23 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Con la sfortuna che abbiamo, tra una famiglia ricchissima e l ennesimo fondo di nessuno finiamo al fondo e noi bestemmiamo all infinito



No dai avevamo già fatto la bocca ai Ricketts...mi sento male.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Con la sfortuna che abbiamo, tra una famiglia ricchissima e l ennesimo fondo di nessuno finiamo al fondo e noi bestemmiamo all infinito



Mister x per me è ross o uno altrettanto ricco. Tranquilli


----------



## wildfrank (23 Giugno 2018)

Nomi e cognomi, please. Siamo stanchi di sotterfugi, ma stanchi é dir poco.


----------



## Mic (23 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No... questo mr x è davvero ricco



È un tuo amico?


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> No dai avevamo già fatto la bocca ai Ricketts...mi sento male.





wildfrank ha scritto:


> Nomi e cognomi, please. Siamo stanchi di sotterfugi, ma stanchi é dir poco.



Li riveleranno a breve tranquilli


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> È un tuo amico?



No,ma ho questa sensazione. Poi vedrete


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Giugno 2018)

Ma in America non è notte fonda?


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma in America non è notte fonda?



Se ci sono affari così grossi in corso si lavora 24/7. Soprattutto in Usa.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma in America non è notte fonda?


Di notte,tutto misterioso, come mr x


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se ci sono affari così grossi in corso si lavora 24/7. Soprattutto in Usa.



Il tempo stringe..... Lunedì la nostra dead line


----------



## Wildbone (23 Giugno 2018)

Ovviamente...
Se ci sono due possibilità, quella più oscura e pericolosa tocca sempre a noi.
Ma d'altronde lo avevo detto ieri: i Ricketts si erano esposti perché la firma era quasi fatta oppure per cercare di rilanciare con potenza la candidatura (c'era anche la terza via: creare un diversivo per fare un favore a qualcuno).


----------



## sballotello (23 Giugno 2018)

Peccato, avrei preferito gente conosciuta


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2018)

Comunque sto mr x dicono sia un magnate, no un fondo...speriamo che sia qualcuno di serio e col grano...cosi, per una volta, come caschiamo caschiamo bene


----------



## Mic (23 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No... questo mr x è davvero ricco





7vinte ha scritto:


> No,ma ho questa sensazione. Poi vedrete


Guarda io in questo momento sono per il buon vecchio “chi lascia la via vecchia per la nuova, sa quel che lascia ma non quel che trova”......


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] basta ripetere continuamente gli stessi messaggi.


----------



## wildfrank (23 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Il tempo stringe..... Lunedì la nostra dead line



Mi sa che dovrai cambiare nuovamente il tuo avatar...anch'io ci avevo fatto la bocca.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Peccato, avrei preferito gente conosciuta



Magari è conosciutissimo,ma ora stanno facendo in segret


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Giugno 2018)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Mi sa che dovrai cambiare nuovamente il tuo avatar...anch'io ci avevo fatto la bocca.



... Mi ci ero quasi abituato anche io ai Ricketts.... I figli piccoli dei Rockefeller... 

Ci comprasse pure paperino... Basta che ci riportino dove ci compete..


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Giugno 2018)

1) non c'è niente di vero nè per questa offerta né per quella dei Ricketts almeno nell'immediato
2) inutile pensare alla cessione nell'ottica di ciò che pensa o non pensa la UEFA, non ce ne deve fregare niente della decisione di lunedì, bisogna guardare a lungo termine


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Giugno 2018)

Sono in R. O. C.

Refresh
Ossessivo
Compulsivo


----------



## uolfetto (23 Giugno 2018)

speriamo filtri qualcosa sull'identità di questo mr. x al più presto altrimenti impazziamo. così senza sapere nulla ovviamente preferirei i ricketts.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan sarebbe vicino al passaggio al Mr X americano portato da Goldman Sachs. Summit in corso con Yonghong Li, Han Li, Agostinelli e gli avvocati per provare a chiudere: *l'offerta di Mr X è di 500 milioni di euro per il 75% del club rossonero. Ingresso, inizialmente, in minoranza. *
> 
> Si parla anche di *Paolo Maldini *in società. Ma non si sa se siano voci reali o solo suggestioni.
> 
> ...


*

.*


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## uolfetto (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Giugno 2018)

Paperon de Paperoni VS. rockerduck


----------



## mandraghe (23 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Sono in R. O. C.
> 
> Refresh
> Ossessivo
> Compulsivo









Io di più


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2018)

Io dei mister sarei anche stufo.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan sarebbe vicino al passaggio al Mr X americano portato da Goldman Sachs. Summit in corso con Yonghong Li, Han Li, Agostinelli e gli avvocati per provare a chiudere: *l'offerta di Mr X è di 500 milioni di euro per il 75% del club rossonero. Ingresso, inizialmente, in minoranza. *
> 
> Si parla anche di *Paolo Maldini *in società. Ma non si sa se siano voci reali o solo suggestioni.
> 
> ...


*


Non ci resta che aspettare, se non altro sta storia sembra si stia evolvendo in modo molto più veloce, non sarà un parto nè una cessione "a rate" come l'altra volta.*


----------



## 1972 (23 Giugno 2018)

credo che il campo dei partecipanti dovrebbe essere circoscritto. chiedo lumi agli esperti del forum e di cose amerigane.....


----------



## wildfrank (23 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io di più



Siete fantastici, lasciatevelo dire!


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan sarebbe vicino al passaggio al Mr X americano portato da Goldman Sachs. Summit in corso con Yonghong Li, Han Li, Agostinelli e gli avvocati per provare a chiudere: *l'offerta di Mr X è di 500 milioni di euro per il 75% del club rossonero. Ingresso, inizialmente, in minoranza. *
> 
> Si parla anche di *Paolo Maldini *in società. Ma non si sa se siano voci reali o solo suggestioni.
> 
> ...


*

.*


----------



## sballotello (23 Giugno 2018)

500 milioni per stare in minoranza??? a me puzza sta roba


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Giugno 2018)

Ripeto, secondo me Mr X è Ross. Non capisco però perchè mantenere tutta questa segretezza.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> 500 milioni per stare in minoranza??? a me puzza sta roba



500 milioni per il 75%, dove leggi minoranza?


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> 500 milioni per stare in minoranza??? a me puzza sta roba



Per il 75%


----------



## Pitermilanista (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Mister X, ingresso in minoranza, servi fininvestiani tutti eccitati...
Ripeto, prepariamo la vaselina, il Demonio ha cucinato un'altra torta al sapore di 
[MENTION=3499]Pitermilanista[/MENTION] non usare parole censurate


----------



## smallball (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan sarebbe vicino al passaggio al Mr X americano portato da Goldman Sachs. Summit in corso con Yonghong Li, Han Li, Agostinelli e gli avvocati per provare a chiudere: *l'offerta di Mr X è di 500 milioni di euro per il 75% del club rossonero. Ingresso, inizialmente, in minoranza. *
> 
> Si parla anche di *Paolo Maldini *in società. Ma non si sa se siano voci reali o solo suggestioni.
> 
> ...


*

non resta che attendere fiduciosi*


----------



## Wetter (23 Giugno 2018)

Che Dio ce la mandi buona per una volta,dopo anni di sofferenze ce lo meritiamo


----------



## VonVittel (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime ed importanti news da Carlo Festa sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, il Milan sarebbe vicino al passaggio al Mr X americano portato da Goldman Sachs. Summit in corso con Yonghong Li, Han Li, Agostinelli e gli avvocati per provare a chiudere: *l'offerta di Mr X è di 500 milioni di euro per il 75% del club rossonero. Ingresso, inizialmente, in minoranza. *
> 
> Si parla anche di *Paolo Maldini *in società. Ma non si sa se siano voci reali o solo suggestioni.
> 
> ...


*

Preferisco i Ricketts, perché si sono esposti e sono una certezza.
Questo Mr. X invece non mi piace. Ci è andata sempre male quando è mancata chiarezza.
Ad ogni modo, visto che ci siamo, sparo un nome secondo me plausibile: Stephen Bisciotti, proprietario dei Baltimore Ravens e con un patrimonio stimato di 4 miliardi.*


----------



## de sica (23 Giugno 2018)

Io non vorrei alimentare false speranze, ma gira voce che Mr X possa essere Larry Ellison, patron di Oracle.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Giugno 2018)

Se il miater X non si è esposto è perche evidentemente non vuole che esca il nome prima della chiusura. Mica perché vuole rimanere nel mistero per sempre


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2018)

Almeno una volta può andarci bene ?? Una sola volta


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Giugno 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io non vorrei alimentare false speranze, ma gira voce che Mr X possa essere Larry Ellison, patron di Oracle.



53 miliardi di patrimonio. Sarebbe da andare in piazza con le bandiere!


----------



## de sica (23 Giugno 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> 53 miliardi di patrimonio. Sarebbe da andare in piazza con le bandiere!



Magari fratello! Che ci vada bene per una fottuta volta


----------



## King of the North (23 Giugno 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Magari fratello! Che ci vada bene per una fottuta volta



Preghiamo...


----------

